# MIT Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dispatcher
Institution:
*Massachusetts Institute of Technology*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/28/2017

Type:
Full Time

Job Number: 14897
Functional Area: Campus Police
Department: MIT Police
School Area: Executive Vice President
Employment Type: Full-Time
Employment Category: Non-Exempt
Schedule: irregular schedule TBD - see description

* Job Description: *

DISPATCHER, MIT Police-Communications Center (MITCC) (multiple openings), to handle telephone calls and texts to the MITCC. Emergency and non-emergency telephone calls are received, triaged, and dispatched by radio or referral to outside response agencies where applicable. Will be responsible for the initial deployment of and continued communication with first responders (police and EMS) for emergencies and all calls for service; disseminating the immediate life safety message--via MIT Alert--to the MIT community; monitoring an extensive network of building security alarms, the campus-wide emergency alert notification system, access control systems, critical building systems alarms, and an expanding network of video security; and other duties as assigned.

* Job Requirements: *

REQUIRED: high school diploma/GED; one year of related experience; APCO Public Safety Telecommunicator 1 and NAED Emergency Medical Dispatch certification; computer proficiency; knowledge of or ability to learn computer aided dispatch and records management system, Mass Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal, computerized alarm monitoring system, computerized access control system, and any future systems; ability to multitask, function effectively under stressful conditions, and maintain strict confidentiality; excellent written and oral English communication skills; good interpersonal skills; and ability to work effectively with a wide variety of people. Must successfully pass and maintain CJIS Operator certification within first thirty days of employment. The ability to operate a computer aided dispatch system while simultaneously speaking on the telephone and radio preferred; as is understanding of the Clery Law and experience in any public safety field highly desired, i.e., fire, EMS, industrial security. A valid U.S. driver's license and CPR certification or ability to obtain (training provided) also preferred. Job #14897-5

The schedule is irregular and may include working weekends, holidays, and emergency closings. Must be able to work shifts other than one's own as needed.

Must pass a professionally-administered drug and alcohol exam, background investigation, and criminal records check including fingerprint-supported checks of state and FBI registries.

6/28/17
*Application Information*
Contact:
Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
http://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails.do?functionName


----------



## docdpl (Nov 15, 2005)

I think they used sworn to dispatch previously, so maybe building a roster of dispatchers now??


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

mtc said:


> Multiple positions? Hmmmm.....


IIRC they have traditionally used officers as dispatchers & maybe switching how they operate

Edit: I'm brain-dead and didn't read the comment above me


----------

